# Trend Varijig Tenon and Grooving Jig



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

has anyone used one of these for cutting mortise and tenon joints ?
Trend Varijig Tenon and Grooving Jig, it's much cheaper than the other jigs and the info says it will cut mortise and tenon joints ? the plus side bieng that it will do other jobs as well.
thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not heard of it, will check it out.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

hey there xplorx4 is that a Ford Explorer you have mate ? we have one in the UK and I love it, mind you the new Explorer (although it's been slated by the 4x4 press) is a damn good looking piece of kit, anyway the trend jig can be seen here
Buy Trend Varijig Tenon and Grooving Jig from Axminster, fast delivery for the UK
thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

The principle of the things is straightforward. They use short lengths of Pro-Grip clamping section. I've several of those that do duty as clamps and guides. They then use joining pieces that are like a squared off 'U' to fix them together. I hunted for a source of these at a reasonable price and wound up electing to make my own out of a length of flat steel strip, as there is nothing complicated about them. I'd already got spare T nuts and bolts to fit that came with other Pro-Grip accessories. Trend do do them as spares, but they seemed a lot for something so simple.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

It would seem that like other well known companies Trend do seem to charge over the odds
the use of T Track seems to be an answer to many problems and very useful when making any Jigs, however I am finding it difficult to source here in the UK along with bits, maybe that's why people here in the UK end up buying these jigs ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

People like Axminstertools and Rutlands both do versions of the aluminium clamping systemthat you can adapt. Mine came from Rutlands.
from Rutlands.co.uk

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Peter I have been on the web sites, it's still expensive over here compared to the USA 
Still I may well buy some as it will come in useful on several jigs I have designed.
so i will order some from axminster i think, they seem to offer the best prices
thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

It's been that way for years. I've been buying engineering and woodworking tools from the US for over 20yrs and routinely found that they'd be priced the same figure in Dollars that UK firms charged for the same thing in Pounds. I've even seen stuff I know is made in the UK charged cheaper from a US importer. Rip off Britain !

Cheers

Peter


----------

